# 2006 murano with apple 30 pin connector



## theretrogamer (Apr 16, 2019)

hello i have a 2006 nissan murano and it has a built in cord for an apple 30 pin charger. i know you can play audio through it but i was wondering if it is possible to convert that to the newer lightning connector or preferably aux or bluetooth. i keep seeing lots of 30 pin to aux or lightning adapters that say they do not work with nissan sound systems, but i keep seeing these bluetooth ones that don't say anything like that. i also wondered if the official apple 30 pin to lightning adapters work.


----------

